# ISO: T&T Granita/Fruit Recipes



## mish (May 26, 2006)

Anyone have any T&T easy Granita recipes using fruits like blueberries, strawberries, mangos etc? Didn't want to do a simple syrup recipe & guessing I'll be in the kitchen raking every 20 minutes. If you have a quick one, I'd appreciate your input.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mish (May 27, 2006)

Bump.

Granita recipes?  Anyone?


----------



## Haggis (May 27, 2006)

I have a few, but refrained from posting them because I'm fairly sure they all involve a simple syrup. Let me know if you want them anyway.


----------



## mish (May 29, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I have a few, but refrained from posting them because I'm fairly sure they all involve a simple syrup. Let me know if you want them anyway.


 
Thanks, Haggis. I'm interested. I have one for coffee granita. Let me know; I would be happy to post the recipe.


----------



## Haggis (May 30, 2006)

Here you go. I also have a couple of coffee-based granita recipes too but I still have not tried them.
*
Pink Grapefruit Granita*

1 1/3 cups water
2/3 cup sugar
2 cups pink/ruby grapefruit juice, strained

Place the water and sugar in a small saucepan over low heat and stir until sugar is dissolved. Set aside to cool. Place the juice and sugar syrup in a jug and stir to combine. Pour into a metal tray, place in the freezer and leave for 4 hours or until set.

To serve, rake the granita with a fork and spoon into chilled bowls.

Serves 8.

*Mint Granita* (meant to accompany poached peaches)

1/2 cup caster sugar
2 cups water
2 bunches mint, leaves only

For the granita: In a small saucepan, bring the sugar and water to the boil, stirring to dissolve the sugar. Once boiling, add the mint leaves for 30 seconds. Strain the leaves (reserve the syrup) and place in iced water. Allow the syrup to cool and refrigerate until chilled.

Drain the mint leaves. Place in a blender with the syrup and whiz for one minute. Pour through a fine strainer into a shallow tray and place in the freezer.

After an hour, fork the liquid through, breaking up any icy bits. Return to the freezer. Repeat every half hour until frozen but a slushy granita consistency.

Serves 4.

*Lavender and Honey Granita* (has a few different ways to freeze it)

450ml (16floz) water
175g (6oz) lavender honey(225g/8oz if using Champagne)
1 ½ tablespoons lavender flower heads
3-4 tablespoons lemon juice
350ml (12floz) Champagne (optional)


Gently simmer the water, honey and lavender together in a saucepan for just a minute. Cover and set the mixture aside to steep until cool.
Strain out the flowers. Stir in the lemon juice to taste and the Champagne, if using.

Pour into the drum of an ice-cream maker or sorbetiere and freeze for 20-25 
minutes. Scoop out and serve immediately or store in a covered bowl in the 
freezer until needed. 

Alternatively, pour the juice into a stainless steel or plastic container and put into the freezing compartment of a refrigerator. When it is semi-frozen, remove from the freezer and whisk until smooth, then return to the freezer. Whisk again when almost frozen. Keep in the freezer until needed. 

If you have a food processor simply freeze the sorbet completely in a stainless steel or plastic bowl, then break into large pieces and whizz up in the food processor for a few seconds. Add one slightly beaten egg white (optional), whizz again for another few seconds, then return to the bowl and freeze again until needed.

Another method to prepare a granita, simply pour the mixture into ice cube trays, cover with cling film and allow to freeze solid. When you are ready to serve, unmould the granita cubes and whizz in a food processor to a slushy snow texture.

Serves 4-6

I thought I had more granita recipes than that, especially ones with fruit. I think I lean more towards more sorbet than granita as I have plenty of sorbet recipes.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, Haggis. They all sound delish. Copied and saved for the summer.  The* lavender* sounds very refreshing.

If you (or anyone) come(s) across any fruit recipes, would love to try it in the hot months ahead.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2006)

Here is one for coffee, but I should really avoid caffeine:


1/2 cup ground coffee beans
1 3/4 cups water
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup water
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup 1% low-fat milk
Mint sprigs (optional)

Assemble drip coffee maker according to manufacturer's directions. Place ground coffee in the coffee filter or filter basket. Add 1 3/4 cups water to coffee maker and brew; set coffee aside.

Combine sugar and 1/3 cup water in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, and cook 1 minute or until sugar dissolves. Stir in vanilla and cinnamon. Remove from heat, and stir in brewed coffee and milk.

Cool coffee mixture completely; pour into an 8-inch square baking dish. Cover and freeze at least 8 hours or until firm. Remove coffee mixture from freezer; scrape entire mixture with a fork until fluffy. Spoon into a freezer-safe container; cover and freeze for up to 1 month. Garnish with mint sprigs, if desired. 

Yield: 6 servings (serving size: 2/3 cup)


----------



## SharonT (Jul 12, 2006)

This one is very easy and one of my favorites for summertime:
Watermelon Margarita Sorbet
4 cups cubed seeded watermelon
1/4 cup thawed limeade concentrate (undiluted)
1/4 cup tequila
3 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon triple sec
Place all ingredients in a blender, process until smooth.  Pour mixture into a 9-inch square baking pan; cover and freeze until firm.
Remove pan from freezer; scrape and spoon into dessert cups.   I also like to make an extra pan and cut the frozen mixture into shapes with small cookie cutters (stars for July 4th, hearts, etc.)
and another favorite:
Classic Lemon Granita
2 cups sugar
3 cups water
1 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons grated lemon rind
Combine all ingredients in a saucepan.  Bring to a boil and cook 1 minute or until sugar dissolves, stirring constantly.  Pour cooled mixture into a 9 x 13-inch pan.  Cover and freeze for at least 8 hours or until firm.  Remove mixture from freezer, scrape and spoon into food processor and blend until fluffy and smooth.  Yields 18 (1/3-cup) servings.
I read somewhere recently that a few tablespoons of vodka makes the ice very smooth (I guess that means texture... but the taste would be smoother too!?)

I've copied the Coffee Ice recipe - sounds and looks great.


----------

